# Viper 2Way Model: 3303 Blue indicator light not flashing



## PrimerPlus (Jan 25, 2014)

I had my Viper alarm system Model 3303 installed professionally a few years ago. (Professionally makes me laugh sigh)
Anyways everything worked great as it should have. 

I ended up rebuilding my motor over the summer so I had no battery power to the car for a few months. Now when I arm the car by using my remote lcd screen thing it arms, the lights on the car flash, it makes the beep noise etc.
But the blue flashing indicator light that is on the windshield right under the rear view mirror no longer blinks. It doesn't do anything. Is there something I can do so that it will blink while the car is armed like it is supposed to?

Is the light dead and need to be replaced? How would I do that?

Thanks for helping out.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Test the LED for power while the system is armed, with a test light or meter. If no power is going to the LED, the problem is in the brain. If it does have power, the problem is the LED. A new LED with harness is available from the manufacturer or ebay. If the issue is with the brain, it would be best to contact the dealer for a warranty claim.


----------



## PrimerPlus (Jan 25, 2014)

So what should I do if the business that installed my Viper Alarm system a year ago is now out of business? :facepalm:


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

If you registered your alarm around the time of purchase, contact directed for warranty claims.


----------

